# AISC 341-05 Section 8.5 and C8.5



## McEngr (Dec 19, 2011)

Does anyone know of a publication that can help me address a column base plate design example for AISC 341 (other than the NCEES example problems)?

Thanks!


----------



## ipswitch (Dec 20, 2011)

http://www.aisc.org/store/p-1529-design-guide-1-base-plate-and-anchor-rod-design-2nd.aspx

this the only publication I've used in practice for base plates. I believe I used it on a sound wall.


----------



## McEngr (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks ip. I have this publication. It does reference section 8.5. I think if I encounter this type of problem, I will use the overstrength factor or expected yield of the connection and go from there. I have a hard time believing that 4 or 6 anchor bolts could anchor a 300# column based on its expected yield strength, though. After all I've read, this seems to be a poor area to test on and I should probably move on. At least the 0.75 reduction for high wind and seismic application (SDC C and above) does not apply to this reaction magnification.


----------



## McEngr (Dec 22, 2011)

http://www.aisc.org/assets/0/424/426/430/ab582396-6ca6-40be-9682-8e73e7b10579.pdf

This webinar AISC pdf from Sabelli is very good. It actually has a discussion and powerpoint slide of calcs showing what is often done. I like the "welded reinforcement into the slab" idea, but haven't dug into Appendix D to know what's the easiest to calculate or what's most economical.


----------

